# 22mm cervix - should I be taking it easy?



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Emily Caitlin

I had a 24 week appot with my consultant yesterday and she measured my cervix at 22mm with no funnelling. She said this was lower than she would like but not disastrously so. She plans to remeasure in 4 weeks.

I had an isolated spot of bleeding last weekend - really just one spot with nothing further - I was kept in hospital overnight and all seemed fine. Based on this and my bicornuate uterus my cons thought I should take the steroid injections for baby's lungs 'just in case' as she thought they would have most benefit if needed very early. When I asked if I needed to take it easy she just said to avoid contact sports! Otherwise carry on as normal. I just wondered if you think there's any merit in being wrapped in cotton wool for the next few weeks. DH thinks I shouldn't do anything (housework, driving, gardening, cooking) but I'm naturally pretty active and find doing nothing very conducive to worrying. Would swimming be ok, or pre-natal yoga, or just walking? I have finished work today so that's not an issue.

Also, my cons repeated my anomaly scan and although the Head Circumference was bang on the 50%ile  the BPD was barely at the 5 percentile. I didn't see the scan report til after my appt so didn't get a chance to ask my consultant if this is ok. She also measured the Transcerebellar Diamter which I hadn't seen before. Do you know what this is for?

Sorry for so many questions, but I'll drive myself crazy before my next appointment if I don't know exactly what's going on!

Thanks so much for your help

Love Clucky xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not really sure on the scan query, but they would have mentioned it if they were very concerned. I wouldn't do anything prolonged, so if you are gardening, only do it for about half an hour and do some  gentle weeding, not pushing a heavy lawnmower. Listen to your body, and any little twinned, sit down and rest,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Emily Caitlin! Brilliant advice as ever!

Love Clucky xx


----------

